# Bidding!!!!!!!!!!help



## bignyla (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm new to commerical plowing just did a few but i have a chance at a new gig its a facility that is 430by200 it consist of one large parking lot and one small one a driveway and a walkway i need help with bidding please


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

You say that you have plowed some before, so you should be able to figure out how long it should take to do the job. You are talking about a fairly small area, if you have at least a 7.6 blade you should be able to bang it out in an hour total. You need to figure out your expenses which only you can do and add a profit. In Jersey our pick ups get $80-$100 an hour as a sub and we bill out $200-225 an hour as a primary. Good luck, of course you need to add for salt and any extra shoveling or blowing. Don't give the salt away, that is where you should be making the extra coin!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

second income;1298351 said:


> we bill out $200-225 an hour as a primary.


For a truck? Life's good in Jersey!!! I wish we could get those rates around here but then again, this is why pricing is area specific...... and btw, good advice.....


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

Mick,
Let me clarify, If I am bidding on a job lets say a small dentist's office or something similiar, I will quote them that $200-$225 number to cover some travel time and maybe a post storm clean up 0f one or two parking spaces. I use that as my base number and then add half that number incrementally for additional accumulations.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

bignyla;1298313 said:


> I'm new to commerical plowing just did a few but i have a chance at a new gig its a facility that is 430by200 it consist of one large parking lot and one small one a driveway and a walkway i need help with bidding please


Since this about the Fifth time you have Posted this Question in different fourms...I will try to help you a Little.....No on is gonna give you an accurate price due to the fact of Geographics and Their Costs......

What i mean by Geographics is.....A Guy In Cornhole Ohio can not give you an accurate price for a Michigan Lot.....Like the guy in NJ getting $225 an Hour....In your Dreams will you get anywhere near that in Michigan.....

Costs......What does it cost you per hour to run Your Truck????.Your Business???...You need to figure out these Costs.......Once you have figured your costs per hour....Then you can start to figure out how to Bid.....


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

lol, Hey bignyla as matson snow pointed out don't sell yourself short.
If you do then your only doing free snowplowing.

In Detroit we make about 130 an hour and salt for 190 a ton and get plenty of work.

It's better to have no work then to work and break even.
You need to show your assets, Be reliable and have them lots clean for your customer.
When your customer hires the lowballer and does not have the lot plowed by 4am or 6 am or open time then let the customer figure out what they need to do.
Don't settle for the short end of the stick, you need to sell yourself for what your worth bro, if not you will only be spat on and disrespected by other companies, In addition you will be a broke failure.
Aim high, don't do favors.
When your equipments broke your beloved customers will not bail you out and help with loans.
You make the money you spend, your a business man, conduct yourself as such.

Good luck in all that you do, don't sell yourself short for anyone " unless they are a really great company / customer and will be there to loan you the 1200-3000 bucks in an emergency ( be their best friend ) "


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

second income;1298351 said:


> You say that you have plowed some before, so you should be able to figure out how long it should take to do the job. You are talking about a fairly small area, if you have at least a 7.6 blade you should be able to bang it out in an hour total. You need to figure out your expenses which only you can do and add a profit. In Jersey our pick ups get $80-$100 an hour as a sub and we bill out $200-225 an hour as a primary. Good luck, of course you need to add for salt and any extra shoveling or blowing. Don't give the salt away, that is where you should be making the extra coin!


I would like to see that plowed with a 7'6" blade in an hour. That is 2 acres of pavement and the rule of thumb is 1acre/hour. On 4" snowfall or more there is no way you are pushing the 430' direction and there will be a lot of run off. I would bill that for 2.25 hours times your hourly rate.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Watkins;1298666 said:


> In Detroit we make about 130 an hour and salt for 190 a ton and get plenty of work.


I have a hard time believing you're getting $190 per ton anywhere in the Detroit area, unless you're referring to a cumulative of very small sites that may equal a 1 ton quantity.


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

cet;1298682 said:


> I would like to see that plowed with a 7'6" blade in an hour. That is 2 acres of pavement and the rule of thumb is 1acre/hour. On 4" snowfall or more there is no way you are pushing the 430' direction and there will be a lot of run off. I would bill that for 2.25 hours times your hourly rate.


My thoughts exactly. The math wasn't working for me either.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding Help*

This will take the guess work out of your bidding. Check it out and you will not need any help bidding your jobs any more.

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual � this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who�s first, proposal formats, don�t take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD � calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

TCLA;1298728 said:


> I have a hard time believing you're getting $190 per ton anywhere in the Detroit area, unless you're referring to a cumulative of very small sites that may equal a 1 ton quantity.


I'm wondering why a guy from "West Michigan" is talking about rates in Detroit. It isn't like one can commute.


----------

